# Quick Social



## webDeWo (Jun 30, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 








Quick Social

Quick Social is an app that allows you to tweet/post to Facebook/post to Google+ right from the notification drawer!

*As seen in the iOS!*

Enable any or every social network, login and... you're done! It's that simple!

There isn't much to write about. It's a simple app that makes social sharing easy, fast and simple.



> _IT JUST WORKS_


Coming in _paid_ and _free_ (ad-supported) versions.
​


> Screenshots:
> 
> ​​




*Download* (should be live within an hour):
​


> *Paid*: Quick Social in the Google Play Store​​



​


> *Free*: Quick Social (free) in the Google Play Store​​




*Well.. yeah, enjoy! *​


----------

